# Snorkeling - The New Generation



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Snorkeling - The New Generation


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If it works as well as they claim, it would be a major step forward.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

No shipping to CA/USA in 2014. Only Europe.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

FFFUUUUU and i just bought a snorkel kit. i would fully grab one of these for my upcoming trip to mexico. anyone know someone who lives in europe? lol


----------

